# Alright enough is enough



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

This is only for a few. This is the United States of America and we cross state borders for many reasons. I have never lived in a state that did not entertain non resident hunters and fishers, right now its Texas. Call me if some of you only shoot NoDak ducks and not those from Canada. So please you few gripers relax you are making yourself look like an idiot. By the way come down to T :beer: exas hunt thru January and enjoy. :beer: :withstupid:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

well said


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

well said


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

So you're saying that I can come down to TX and hunt just like I do up here? Meaning that if I see ducks I can call the landowner and he'll most likely let me on without money changing hands?

Because if that's not true, then you're an idiot and everything you just said is meaningless.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

There are thousands of places too hunt ducks for free in Texas thousands . All the lakes and rivers plus the entire coast. More land and water mass for free than North Dakota. And the hunting is great and not much preasure if you choose wisly. I hunt all I want in texas for ducks. Never paid a cent nor had to ask or thank anyone.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Really? Isn't there a fee to even hunt public grounds? Last time I hunted that way I think there was like an additional $40 permit along with the license just to hunt public land.

I talked to a couple guys about hunting some land. They didn't own it but they assured me any trespassers would be shot. Needless to say I didn't hunt it.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I got the feeling access worked very differently down there.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> So you're saying that I can come down to TX and hunt just like I do up here? Meaning that if I see ducks I can call the landowner and he'll most likely let me on without money changing hands?
> 
> Because if that's not true, then you're an idiot and everything you just said is meaningless.


I really, REALLY hate to say it but i have to agree with mathew on this one


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

Matt Jones said:


> Really? Isn't there a fee to even hunt public grounds? Last time I hunted that way I think there was like an additional $40 permit along with the license just to hunt public land.
> 
> I talked to a couple guys about hunting some land. They didn't own it but they assured me any trespassers would be shot. Needless to say I didn't hunt it.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but I got the feeling access worked very differently down there.


Next time you head down there let me know, I would love to shoot a monster whitetail inside a high fence.

Then after that maybe we could go after some exotics. Yup, nothing like hunting the virgin lands of Texas.


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

floortrader said:


> There are thousands of places too hunt ducks for free in Texas thousands . All the lakes and rivers plus the entire coast. More land and water mass for free than North Dakota. And the hunting is great and not much preasure if you choose wisly. I hunt all I want in texas for ducks. Never paid a cent nor had to ask or thank anyone.


Oh and I almost forgot to ask, can a client hunt next to a timed feeder for ducks or is that just for big game?


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Give it a rest. As long as a person is hunting legally they are not doing anything wrong just something different than you like. If we do not agree with what is legal then we need to talk to our legislators. To beat up some one in print from a long distance is taking the easy way out. Put your lips, e mails and phone calls to good use. Most of you probably do not even know who your legislators are. Debating things here do nothing more than take some time. Use your time wisely.
And I am a life long ND resident who has felt the pressure of not more hunters, but more control of the land. I am not able to hunt on a lot of the land I used to. Most of that is not pay hunting or leased land but land owners getting of having slobs hunting leaving their holes, ruts, garbage and open gates. You would be suprised that a large share of the complaints that the land owners I visit with are about local, in state hunters. There is a lot of people that think because you live in ND you have the right to hunt where ever you want. Not the case. It is private land just like our yards at home. We would not like some gruop with 8 kids come into our back yard and play on our swingset and sand box. No different for the farmers and ranchers.
So if we ALL used some more courtesy and respect maybe things would get better. I do not see that happing so I will just keep spending a lot of my time visiting and making friends with the land owners. I have found that the friendships I have made are more vaulable to me then the hunting priviledges I get.
Life is good, enjoy it.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I could or anyone could find fault with anything. I can see for many of you an argument is really all you want. So I will keep hunting Texas ND Africa or whereever. Hell I was in North Dakota this fall and there were no hunting signs covering every inch of land and water. I made a deal payed quite heavily and had fun. I'm a capitalist not a socialist and feel farmers have a right to do what they wish with their land. Cheap might be a word for some. First you tell others what to do then you make it law , thats not freedom its communisim. You want it then work hard and buy it.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

I DONT KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT!!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> And I am a life long ND resident who has felt the pressure of not more hunters, but more control of the land. I am not able to hunt on a lot of the land I used to. Most of that is not pay hunting or leased land but land owners getting of having slobs hunting leaving their holes, ruts, garbage and open gates


Right on



> I do not see that happing so I will just keep spending a lot of my time visiting and making friends with the land owners


great



> So if we ALL used some more courtesy and respect maybe things would get better


outstanding



> Give it a rest. As long as a person is hunting legally they are not doing anything wrong just something different than you like. If we do not agree with what is legal then we need to talk to our legislators. To beat up some one in print from a long distance is taking the easy way out. Put your lips, e mails and phone calls to good use. Most of you probably do not even know who your legislators are. Debating things here do nothing more than take some time. Use your time wisely


Man you are on fire!

now if only about 95% of the whiners on this site would heed your advice as if it were on stone tablets things may actually improve for everyone, resident and non-resident. :beer:


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

fubar said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT!!


HAHAHA


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont even know where to start with this one..

Yet another clueless person from Texas who cant see doing anything without throwing money towards it. Capitalism, yeehaw! If you dont care about preserving whats great about hunting in ND, I'm sure R and NR alike would be happy if you stayed home.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

floortrader said:


> There are thousands of places too hunt ducks for free in Texas thousands . All the lakes and rivers plus the entire coast. More land and water mass for free than North Dakota. And the hunting is great and not much preasure if you choose wisly. I hunt all I want in texas for ducks. Never paid a cent nor had to ask or thank anyone.


So why did you have to come to ND?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I love the Delta and Du articles about freelancing in Texas.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Do I have to explain everything? I came to North Dakota because the Duck season opens In early October Texas opens in November closes end of January. Geez try to figure out something on your own.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

floortrader said:


> Do I have to explain everything? I came to North Dakota because the Duck season opens In early October Texas opens in November closes end of January. Geez try to figure out something on your own.


You can hunt just as much in MN, why didnt you spend your time in MN hunting ducks instead ??


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

fubar said:


> I DONT KNOW WHAT WERE YELLING ABOUT!!


I AGREE


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

bigblackfoot said:


> floortrader said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to explain everything? I came to North Dakota because the Duck season opens In early October Texas opens in November closes end of January. Geez try to figure out something on your own.
> ...


Because everyone know's we have no ducks in Minnesota,,, :wink: ,,,


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

9manfan said:


> bigblackfoot said:
> 
> 
> > floortrader said:
> ...


That is true, I don't know, but those damn birds are terrified to to fly across the red river or fly over the damn Canadian boarder


----------

